# JBJ 28 gallon Cube Aquarium LED, HQI or PC quad?



## devon_1612 (Jul 14, 2010)

I'm looking at the JBJ aquarium but I have no idea what they are taking about with the lights when it says LED, HQI or PC quad. Can someone clear this up for me? Which should I go for? I just want a normal tropical aquarium. HELP


----------

